# Hardline shopping?



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

So i need to do my hard lines on my GTI and i had a few questions

pretty much where do you get everything you need ? push to connect fittings for tank? bulk head fittings for the floor? copper or other line suggestions? i need a few good suggestions where to get everything id like to get them in all black if possible thanks guys


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> So i need to do my hard lines on my GTI and i had a few questions
> 
> pretty much where do you get everything you need ? push to connect fittings for tank? bulk head fittings for the floor? copper or other line suggestions? i need a few good suggestions where to get everything id like to get them in all black if possible thanks guys


I wouldn't recommend PTC fittings for hardlines, they are mostly meant for plastic lines. I would use swagelock fittings with the flared ends because they make a solid connection. This is especially prevalent in colder climates where the metal lines can shrink and expand due to heat.

So i suggest all swagelock fittings, npt to swagelock on tanks and bulkhead swagelocks for the floors. Use copper or stainless, stainless is harder to bend but will look really nice done right.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> I wouldn't recommend PTC fittings for hardlines, they are mostly meant for plastic lines. I would use swagelock fittings with the flared ends because they make a solid connection. This is especially prevalent in colder climates where the metal lines can shrink and expand due to heat.
> 
> So i suggest all swagelock fittings, npt to swagelock on tanks and bulkhead swagelocks for the floors. Use copper or stainless, stainless is harder to bend but will look really nice done right.


I have swagelok fittings and they are great! They are very expensive but well worth it. I went all stainless and wouldnt do it any other way.


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

Where do I get these fittings? And tools to flare And bend these properly


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

swoops could of made you a set but you ****ed him twice


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> swoops could of made you a set but you ****ed him twice



opcorn:


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

****ed him as in now buyin them from him? Anyways haha all good sorting it out


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

if your mom is buying them from him, why are you asking where to buy the tubing and fittings, he supplies all of it when you buy lines from him 

you had me bother him twice and never pulled through for hardlines, in other words you ****ed him and wasted both of our time.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

.Giacomo. said:


> Where do I get these fittings? And tools to flare And bend these properly


www.swagelok.com sells tubing, fittings and bender...you dont flare swageloks, they are a dual compression fitting.


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

Ricersux said:


> www.swagelok.com sells tubing, fittings and bender...you dont flare swageloks, they are a dual compression fitting.


any links?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> any links?


He just gave you the link. 


IMO you should do way more research before getting started on this just from the contents of this thread


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> ****ed him as in now buyin them from him? Anyways haha all good sorting it out


I thought you were buying swoops lines? No need to ask where to buy everything to make hardlines, why don't you use your head and figure it out instead of asking everyone and then having someone else do it for you?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> I thought you were buying swoops lines? No need to ask where to buy everything to make hardlines, why don't you use your head and figure it out instead of asking everyone and then having someone else do it for you?


I like you. Owe you a :beer: at WF!


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> He just gave you the link.
> 
> 
> IMO you should do way more research before getting started on this just from the contents of this thread


IMO i dont give a **** about all you morons on this website...


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

i ask before i do anything no point in doing things twice thinking your a know it all but hey LowerThanZimmy you can buy robles a beer but he doest drink like a bitch and hes not tall enough for one. :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.Giacomo. said:


> i ask before i do anything no point in doing things twice thinking your a know it all but hey LowerThanZimmy you can buy robles a beer but he doest drink like a bitch and hes not tall enough for one. :beer:


neither do i, i are a bitch too....


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> IMO i dont give a **** about all you morons on this website...


he mad.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

this thread is full of win


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

:heart: so much potential in the vortex.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys I have a mk6 my mom bought me and she paid for everything that's done to it I have people install it and give no credit to them I own a false floor company I don't make the floors that don't even fit and we don't make frames we use 2x4 studs to hold them up but I just sit there and talk to 
skanks on facebook and get ducked up


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> Hey guys I have a mk6 my mom bought me and she paid for everything that's done to it I have people install it and give no credit to them I own a false floor company I don't make the floors that don't even fit and we don't make frames we use 2x4 studs to hold them up but I just sit there and talk to
> skanks on facebook and get ducked up


:laugh:

was your old username shadowconspiracy?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

BMPolska said:


> this thread is full of win


You should've seen his build thread that was black-holed.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Yes it was


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> Yes it was


thats why your the man.....i remember you in my mk3 days.....



we were gunna swap silverarrow front ends....:laugh:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

oh man:laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> i ask before i do anything no point in doing things twice thinking your a know it all but hey LowerThanZimmy you can buy robles a beer but he doest drink like a bitch and hes not tall enough for one. :beer:


since when are you considered a bitch for not drinking alcohol?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> IMO i dont give a **** about all you morons on this website...


Excuse me.....

You sir have taken this too far for my liking. I am a very knowledgable person and i was more than willing to help you out but you also need to put a bit of effort into researching possibilities and doing some thinking for yourself. I can guide you along the right path and tell you if you are doing the correct things or not and why it will/will not work but your attitude has got to be checked at the door.

Please post again in a more civilized manner so that we can constructively help you with your questions and concerns. 

Mech


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Excuse me.....
> 
> You sir have taken this too far for my liking. I am a very knowledgable person and i was more than willing to help you out but you also need to put a bit of effort into researching possibilities and doing some thinking for yourself. I can guide you along the right path and tell you if you are doing the correct things or not and why it will/will not work but your attitude has got to be checked at the door.
> 
> ...


I already tried helping this dude get his rear lower before he bought his rear al's but he wouldnt respond to my post.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> IMO i dont give a **** about all you morons on this website...


You ask a question, bitch when people call you out *and* bitch when people try to help you.

You suck, do your own research.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Jacob Matthew said:


> You ask a question, bitch when people call you out *and* bitch when people try to help you.
> 
> You suck, do your own research.


this :thumbup: don't think anyone should help this kid, myself and many others have helped him in the past and he's never returned the favor not even with a thank you, and bitch about everything, and sell stuff that wasn't his and pocket the money, or sell stuff and never ship it.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

whitepepper said:


> I already tried helping this dude get his rear lower before he bought his rear al's but he wouldnt respond to my post.


i remember it being a response of something like "you all can sit her with your stock cars maybe with a boost gauge, you all need to man the **** up" or something along those lines....



Minor_Threat said:


> sell stuff that wasn't his and pocket the money, or sell stuff and never ship it.


this **** is what makes selling stuff over forums the worst.....because everyone has the fear of this.......thes ****ing shallow.........good looking out man.


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

rorofast said:


>


sharing any of that?:laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

:laugh: to end this thread, Swoops is your man for hardlines accept for the OP


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Minor_Threat said:


> :laugh: to end this thread, Swoops is your man for hardlines accept for the OP


thanks Mike!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Every thread Giacomo creates is ****ing awesome opcorn:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JodyG said:


> Hey dan, instead of putting up threads about buying crap, how about YOU PAY ME THE MONEY YOU OWE ME!!! Im sick and tired of the bs excuses, and I've got half a notion to get in my car, drive to Jersey, and track your ass down today. I don't plan on doing this nicely either...
> 
> BEWARE OF VW FALSEFLOORS PEOPLE....THEY WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY AND RUN¡!!!!


opcorn:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

JodyG said:


> Hey dan, instead of putting up threads about buying crap, how about YOU PAY ME THE MONEY YOU OWE ME!!! Im sick and tired of the bs excuses, and I've got half a notion to get in my car, drive to Jersey, and track your ass down today. I don't plan on doing this nicely either...
> 
> BEWARE OF VW FALSEFLOORS PEOPLE....THEY WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY AND RUN¡!!!!


opcorn: elaborate? 

PS dan take all your air ride **** off of vwfalsefloors.com 

and lets give a hand to the owner and funder of the car


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

JodyG said:


> im going to have to throw down with this fool


you are number 14 sir

anyone notice that vwfalsefloors is not in his signature? You think if you own a company you would promote it. 

also to show what a dick he is. 2 weekends at vw cult classic, he wanted me to park in his booth he said oh yeah you can still show, well the new owner of the BFI killer bee entered show and parked in his booth, he did not win, while this douchebag parked in the show area and won. :thumbdown:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> opcorn: elaborate?
> 
> PS dan take all your air ride **** off of vwfalsefloors.com
> 
> and lets give a hand to the owner and funder of the car


o ****.:laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

JodyG said:


> Long story short, bought coilovers and a rad support off him, but after I paid him he refused to make the time to meet half way as stated in or original deal. Lots of excuses, no follow through. After a month of harassing him, I went and talked to some police folk, and miraculously he just decided he would ship them...but not until two weeks after he said he shipped them...lied the entire time about shipping them, but I did get them two and a half weeks later. Then he said he would refund me for the rad support ...never happened. Every payday he says he is going to, then he drops off the face of the earth. I have his home address, and he says he will be at WF, so he might get a surprise visit from me and some others very soon.
> 
> Btw, the transaction was run through VW falsefloors business account.


raceland coilovers? he just pulled them off a few weeks ago off his car I think he had them up for sale. 

and a euro rad support? He sold it at show n go this past spring


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

Sounds right...I got the coilovers around then. This transaction started 3 days before southern worthsee...just to give some perspective.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

wow :thumbdown:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JodyG said:


> This transaction started 3 days before southern worthsee...just to give some perspective.


:what:


sketch ball magee.........


hope all works out....


new euro plate idea! he should get "MUM MONIE"


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> sketch ball magee.........
> ...


i said at dubs on defrost, should say gaylemoney


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

JodyG said:


> Gayle seems to have lots of money, maybe i'll start harassing her to pay her deadbeat son's bill.


i'm gonna send a bill to her for my services to her son's car, i don't even think he has done any maitenece to the car, ass gas and mods, cars gonna last real long


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> i'm gonna send a bill to her for my services to her son's car, i don't even think he has done any maitenece to the car, ass gas and mods, cars gonna last real long


lawlz..... tsi doesnt need oil change......it are turboz, that takes care of it.



i am ashamed to say i am a mk6 guy sometimes. i dont make people feel like their help wasnt needed.....i give people money when they DONT ask for it. this dont cant give money when he OWES it.

not boss like.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> lawlz..... tsi doesnt need oil change......it are turboz, that takes care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahhahhahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

me and zimmy are having a facebook war with giacomo right now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> me and zimmy are having a facebook war with giacomo right now


opcorn:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> me and zimmy are having a facebook war with giacomo right now


wait, is that your car in the "about us" section of his website (vwfalsefloors.com)?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> me and zimmy are having a facebook war with giacomo right now


im fat and ugly, i have to make him a sammich.:laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow this thread is awesome, lol. I was going to buy seats off this dude. It was going to be in person, but he probably would have ****ing tried to rob me or some ****.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hahahah this ****ing douchebag deleted me off facebook. Sent me a private message telling me he doesn't want to argue with me and that I shouldn't threaten him, it's "not nice". He is scared.


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

I don't make threats, I make promises.


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

Dan says he gave the money to Kevin, who has the paypal account. Supposedly Kevin is to paypal me when he gets ahold of him. Supposedly he is "blowing up" kevins phone with messages. I doubt it...looks like I am heading for Jersey.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha hell yea. I got your 6.


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

opcorn: shady....


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> raceland coilovers? he just pulled them off a few weeks ago off his car I think he had them up for sale.
> 
> and a euro rad support? He sold it at show n go this past spring


dude the rad support is in my basement hahah :laugh:


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

i have nothing to say to you guys mad funny tho, i really enjoyed reading the thread but anyways JodyG is getting paid and i have never stolen from anyone, Minor_Threat just has personal issues with me for no reason & has a VwFalseFloor in his car so hes not one to talk... This has gone way to far. but hey ya gotta love the vortex :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

JodyG said:


> No money in my paypal account yet...


Gping to WF? Come say introduce yourself... My car will be stock looking lol


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> dude the rad support is in my basement hahah :laugh:


why is it in your basement when you should of shipped it 4 months ago?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> why is it in your basement when you should of shipped it 4 months ago?


THIS


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

i dont always repond to threads on the vortex....

but when i do its to rip on giacomo. u sir are a tool and i laugh at u. and mr. swoops i have bothered u in the past as well....but the difference is u sir have a pm from me about *real* business.....funded by giacomos mom.


----------



## shegottadonk (Jul 10, 2011)

not everyone thats involved with vwfalsefloors are deadbeats


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

98DUB said:


> wait, is that your car in the "about us" section of his website (vwfalsefloors.com)?


yes i've told him to remove everything about me or air suspension from his website for that we are no longer working together


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Minor_Threat said:


> yes i've told him to remove everything about me or air suspension from his website for that we are no longer working together


got it


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

shegottadonk said:


> not everyone thats involved with vwfalsefloors are deadbeats


Sorry, one deadbeat spoils the bunch. How about the non-deadbeats get together and straighten out the confirmed deadbeats? Until then, you might as well all be scumbags in my eyes.

No money has been returned to me as of now. The current excuse is it is waiting to process into Kevin's account.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

shegottadonk said:


> not everyone thats involved with vwfalsefloors are deadbeats


Sweet second post, brah. I guess your one of the "non" deadbeats?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

JodyG said:


> Sorry, one deadbeat spoils the bunch. How about the non-deadbeats get together and straighten out the confirmed deadbeats? Until then, you might as well all be scumbags in my eyes.
> 
> No money has been returned to me as of now. The current excuse is it is waiting to process into Kevin's account.


same excuse he gave me why he wanted me to pay for his hardlines from swoops, told him **** you :thumbup:


----------



## Rattle Can Special (Sep 20, 2004)

.Giacomo. said:


> dude the rad support is in my basement hahah :laugh:





Minor_Threat said:


> why is it in your basement when you should of shipped it 4 months ago?


And why the hell is it funny??:facepalm:


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

My money finally arrived...case closed.


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

JodyG said:


> My money finally arrived...case closed.


glad you got your money back:thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

85vrcoupe said:


> glad you got your money back:thumbup:


only took a thread on vortex to get it


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

Minor_Threat said:


> only took a thread on vortex to get it


your right....but some people still never get there money back. now a few more people know the seller is shady and will stay away from him and his company.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

hes always been shady from what I remember, he used to have another user name


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Love this thread.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> hes always been shady from what I remember, he used to have another user name


 he's selling a mk3 euro rad support on fb lol.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

whitepepper said:


> he's selling a mk3 euro rad support on fb lol.


 :facepalm: 


mike has been in the game for a long time.....i remember him back in my mk3 days when his shaved bay 2.0l was just a idea! His name is known through vortex, i doubt he would make assumptions up that aren't true, he isnt one to try and scam someone. he takes pride in his work, so for him to be this pissed.....you know something shady is going on.:thumbup:


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> mike has been in the game for a long time.....i remember him back in my mk3 days when his shaved bay 2.0l was just a idea! His name is known through vortex, i doubt he would make assumptions up that aren't true, he isnt one to try and scam someone. he takes pride in his work, so for him to be this pissed.....you know something shady is going on.:thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

.Giacomo. said:


> dude ive been in the "game" just as long, and cool he shaved his engine bay like everyone else... are you gonna blow him 2?


 no but from the sounds of it...maybe Gayle should.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

omghaiguys! :wave:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

DTF? 



Minor_Threat said:


> and lets give a hand to the owner and funder of the car


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Swoops kills the hardline game case closed. Is his mom DTF? I'll make her yell Minor threats you can have your radiator support.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

So from reading this thread, everything I thought COULD be possible about someone who puts a DRUGMONEY europlate on his car at shows is true. Interesting


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> So from reading this thread, everything I thought COULD be possible about someone who puts a DRUGMONEY europlate on his car at shows is true. Interesting


 :laugh: :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

aar0n. said:


> So from reading this thread, everything I thought COULD be possible about someone who puts a DRUGMONEY europlate on his car at shows is true. Interesting


 :laugh: 


i lol'd, thanks aaron.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> So from reading this thread, everything I thought COULD be possible about someone who puts a DRUGMONEY europlate on his car at shows is true. Interesting


 more like mom money 

thanks jerseylicious and style network!


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

.Giacomo. said:


> i have nothing to say to you guys mad funny tho, i really enjoyed reading the thread but anyways JodyG is getting paid and i have never stolen from anyone, Minor_Threat just has personal issues with me for no reason & has a VwFalseFloor in his car so hes not one to talk... This has gone way to far. but hey ya gotta love the vortex :beer:


 you are the biggest ****ing piece of **** out of everyone on vortex. this literally makes me want to find you and your car and burn it to the ground. get the **** out of the car scene or very bad things will happen to you...  lolololol


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

mattando said:


> you are the biggest ****ing piece of **** out of everyone on vortex. this literally makes me want to find you and your car and burn it to the ground. get the **** out of the car scene or very bad things will happen to you...  lolololol


 greatest post ever. :heart:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> mike has been in the game for a long time.....i remember him back in my mk3 days when his shaved bay 2.0l was just a idea! His name is known through vortex, i doubt he would make assumptions up that aren't true, he isnt one to try and scam someone. he takes pride in his work, so for him to be this pissed.....you know something shady is going on.:thumbup:


 :thumbup: thanks zimmy


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

whitepepper said:


> greatest post ever. :heart:


 agreed


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> no but from the sounds of it...maybe Gayle should.


 Is there a signup sheet for this? I could use some gayle

Mmmmmmmmm tapatalk for droid


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

nynative14 said:


> Is there a signup sheet for this? I could use some gayle
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm tapatalk for droid


 Gayle Forced Induction Tuning.....


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Gayle Forced Induction Tuning.....


 lol i feel i should get a mk6 now


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Gayle Forced Induction Tuning.....


 catchy. :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I love how this is not locked yet, I guess the moderators feel that this dude should be brought down as well


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

im for it. ive never met him in real life but every post ive ever read from him is garbage. and now it seems his reputation precedes him now. and not in a good way.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

nynative14 said:


> im for it. ive never met him in real life but every post ive ever read from him is garbage. and now it seems his reputation precedes him now. and not in a good way.


 hes never met me either.....but im a fat ugly *****....and im supposed to make him a sammich at WF.....im gunna kiss him. 

maybe gayle will sponser my car and my fiancee's car


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

everyones going to the gatsby on friday to get our hair done then go to the GTG and rep VWTRUEFLOORS.COM


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

minor_threat said:


> everyones going to the gatsby on friday to get our hair done then go to the gtg and rep vwtruefloors.com


 i may make the 3 hours drive!


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> hes never met me either.....but im a fat ugly *****....and im supposed to make him a sammich at WF.....im gunna kiss him.
> 
> maybe gayle will sponser my car and my fiancee's car


 lol i think he'd let u do it.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> hes never met me either.....but im a fat ugly *****....and im supposed to make him a sammich at WF.....im gunna kiss him.
> 
> maybe gayle will sponser my car and my fiancee's car


 What a tool. Everyone knows you only make Johnny and I samwhiches. :facepalm: 





:heart: :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

still going...this is great, i hope hes at the GTG tonight its gonna be epic


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Gayle forced induction?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

wooden europlate deletes


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i heard theres a waterfest pre party at gayles salon friday night


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

someone needs to get a pic of their car outside the salon. 20pts


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

waterfest pre party there friday night, everyones getting crunk


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

All of you who have never met or dealt with the OP are a little ridiculous. I can understand badmouthing someone who you have met and spoken to but most of you are just sitting at home 2000 miles away from NJ getting off to the fact that you are bullying someone. Lets be real here. If you have a problem with the man, that's fine. Saying things about his mother who I know personally and is a good hardworking woman is uncalled for and makes you seem like an ignorant prick to be completely honest. 

Let's clean it up. This is starting to look like a Honda forum.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

well his hardlines are done, swoops would be very disappointed just saw a photo


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> well his hardlines are done, swoops would be very disappointed just saw a photo


 blq's are looking better than ever after the rattle can job too. :thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

cjslapshot said:


> All of you who have never met or dealt with the OP are a little ridiculous. I can understand badmouthing someone who you have met and spoken to but most of you are just sitting at home 2000 miles away from NJ getting off to the fact that you are bullying someone. Lets be real here. If you have a problem with the man, that's fine. Saying things about his mother who I know personally and is a good hardworking woman is uncalled for and makes you seem like an ignorant prick to be completely honest.
> 
> Let's clean it up. This is starting to look like a Honda forum.


 A Honda forum eh? I thought mk5's were a new civic hatch?


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

Minor_Threat said:


> well his hardlines are done, swoops would be very disappointed just saw a photo


 where are these photos?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

nynative14 said:


> where are these photos?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

Pressure switch looks so good exposed like that!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

nynative14 said:


> someone needs to get a pic of their car outside the salon. 20pts


 20pts and some beers at WF? if so im in..ill go by there at lunch time :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

BMPolska said:


> 20pts and some beers at WF? if so im in..ill go by there at lunch time :laugh:


 :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That setup looks like ****, I'm sorry. It looks very "unplanned" and just thrown together. Also, the tank isn't even bolted down to the floor (unless that part wasn't done yet in this pic).


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> That setup looks like ****, I'm sorry. It looks very "unplanned" and just thrown together. Also, the tank isn't even bolted down to the floor (unless that part wasn't done yet in this pic).


 it was thrown together and the tank wasn't bolted down, was my first set of lines ever.. im not here to prove anything to anyone these are all steps to something better but hey keep hating i love it :beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

your bender sucks, your copper sucks, your spraybomb sucks, you know if you actually didn't bitch that swoops is expensive you would of had a nice set of lines. In other words, you suck at hardlines and you will never know how to correctly do them without the correct materials and tools.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

whitepepper said:


> Pressure switch looks so good exposed like that!


 i was gonna say. maybe hide that? wrap it in electriacl tape or sumthin. 



BMPolska said:


> 20pts and some beers at WF? if so im in..ill go by there at lunch time :laugh:


 im in az ill have to have zimmy send me the bill


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

50 bucks says he doesn't bolt the tank to the floor


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

giacomo's hardlines are good enough to hold the tank stationary...:facepalm:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

This thread is gayer than a bag of black gay dicks.


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> your bender sucks, your copper sucks, your spraybomb sucks, you know if you actually didn't bitch that swoops is expensive you would of had a nice set of lines. In other words, you suck at hardlines and you will never know how to correctly do them without the correct materials and tools.


 They look like they have been bent by hand. Not sure how he managed to get them all dented up either. Dudes smoking crack or huffing too much paint. :screwy:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

5 dollars this setup he hacked up empties the tank in an hour


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> 5 dollars this setup he hacked up empties the tank in an hour


 :laugh: this.


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

Minor_Threat said:


> 5 dollars this setup he hacked up empties the tank in an hour


 im quite honored that you guys sit here and talk **** about me all night but hey get a ****ing life go talk to some girls instead of your ugly ass girlfriends you guys have, my hardlines arent the best but hey they work and dont leak always room for improvement but you guys are just dick heads so it doesn't matter see yall at waterfest :wave:


----------



## cjw245 (Jul 9, 2009)

All hate aside because I don't want to be a part of the drama. I don't know you, them, or any of the background. 

Knowing those are your first attempt at lines, I'd give it a thumbs up. Clean up or hide the pressure switch before final install and it would look great.


----------



## .Giacomo. (May 5, 2008)

cjw245 said:


> All hate aside because I don't want to be a part of the drama. I don't know you, them, or any of the background.
> 
> Knowing those are your first attempt at lines, I'd give it a thumbs up. Clean up or hide the pressure switch before final install and it would look great.


 thank you dude.. yeah the pressure switch will be moved or hardline up


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

before i had nothing negative to say in your build thread. the only issue i had was the steering wheel, other than that i said id wait until u said it was done before i made any comments. then u decided to be a douche and attack everyone with a negative opinion of your car. grow up. u post online ur gonna get mixed reactions, all this attacking ppls height, girlfriends.....grow up. and ur an idiot to run ur mouth and say "see u at waterfest". make some changes, clean up the fails and then fix ur :thumbdown: attitude.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

nynative14 said:


> before i had nothing negative to say in your build thread. the only issue i had was the steering wheel, other than that i said id wait until u said it was done before i made any comments. then u decided to be a douche and attack everyone with a negative opinion of your car. grow up. u post online ur gonna get mixed reactions, all this attacking ppls height, girlfriends.....grow up. and ur an idiot to run ur mouth and say "see u at waterfest". make some changes, clean up the fails and then fix ur :thumbdown: attitude.


 QFT


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

.Giacomo. said:


> im quite honored that you guys sit here and talk **** about me all night but hey get a ****ing life go talk to some girls instead of your ugly ass girlfriends you guys have, my hardlines arent the best but hey they work and dont leak always room for improvement but you guys are just dick heads so it doesn't matter see yall at waterfest :wave:


 are you ****ing serious bro? I'm gonna beat the ****ing piss out of you


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> are you ****ing serious bro? I'm gonna beat the ****ing piss out of you


 :laugh::heart:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

opcorn: should be an interesting weekend


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

someone....anyone plz record and post said video.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Minor_Threat said:


> are you ****ing serious bro? I'm gonna beat the ****ing piss out of you


 i really wish i was still in the east coast, i'd go to wf to see mr. robles in action. :laugh: 

this is the best thread ever. will read again.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

nynative14 said:


> someone....anyone plz record and post said video.


 Gotchu buddy!


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> are you ****ing serious bro? I'm gonna beat the ****ing piss out of you


 :thumbup:


----------



## IranfromDran (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll be there personally taking bets and filming the action, couldn't be more excited. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JodyG (May 15, 2011)

No video yet?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

...and another train wreck is born. :laugh:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

His mom must sell drugs for him to have that europlate


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

Gatsby Salon gtg this thursday? anyone?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

oh worrrrrrrrrd?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

BMPolska said:


> Gatsby Salon gtg this thursday? anyone?


opcorn:


----------

